# Dominance/neutering



## Chelseabearbear (Aug 20, 2016)

I'm sure this issue has been talked about a lot on here but I havnt found a thread that quite fit my problem so I'm asking my own. 

I have a two year old intact male shepherd, I got him at 7 weeks and spent a lot of time socializing him with people and dogs. At home he's very gentle and submissive, up until 6 months ago he loved meeting new dogs and playing with them. 
Now he puffs up his fur and barks at new dogs and tries to jump on them and make them submit. 
No growling or biting but other dogs will attack him as they don't appreciate being dominated. 
If other dogs attack him he hides behind me cause he's a weenie. 
I can't take him to dog parks or let him off leash anymore. 

I'm wondering if neutering him will help with this, if anyone has experienced a similar situation I would appreciate advice.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

It's pretty common for Gsds who played nicely with other dogs as youngsters to leave all that behind when they mature.There are mixed results regarding neutering.IMO it changes nothing regarding temperament,others will disagree.

If it was me,I would teach him to ignore other dogs and find a rural area or fenced in ball field to exercise him.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Neutering is not a fix all; training is. Hire a good trainer before you decide to neuter him. GSD often outgrow the dog parks toward adolescence and all the craziness that comes with it and I completely understand them.


----------



## zetti (May 11, 2014)

Ok, I know not neutering is all the rage right now, but I've had a lot of dogs since I got my first in 1986. And without fail, neutering has had a salutary effect on their abilities to be good house dogs.

I will not, however neuter before the age of two. Later if the dog isn't hiking his leg yet. I want my males to be masculine. And there is new research indicating that early neutering does more harm than good.

When you try to work with an intact male showing aggression, you're fighting hormones along with the temperament issues.

I absolutely agree that training is the ultimate solution. Good obedience not only gives you control over your dog. It builds his confidence. The world is a less scary place for a well trained dog. Dominant dogs learn that you are to be respected. It's all good.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

My youngest was like this with dogs in the home, I wouldn't even consider taking him to a dog park(then or now). I waited to get him neutered as long as I could. He was right around 16 months, xrayed beforehand to make sure growth plates were closed. There was a noticeable difference with the aggression. He went from showing dominance 10x a day to every now and then. Those hormones were really strong. We are still working on it several months later and I stay on top of it, but the neutering helped a lot. I'm not a first time dog owner and all my dogs have strong training, especially the first year to year and a half, then it is ongoing for life. Training was not an issue here, it was all about the hormones.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

zetti said:


> Ok, I know not neutering is all the rage right now, but I've had a lot of dogs since I got my first in 1986. * And without fail, neutering has had a salutary effect on their abilities to be good house dogs.*
> 
> I will not, however neuter before the age of two. Later if the dog isn't hiking his leg yet. * I want my males to be masculine. * And there is new research indicating that early neutering does more harm than good.
> 
> ...


I have always owned large breed dogs in multiples and was raised in a multi dog home. Only one dog was neutered due to health reasons, the rest were/are all intact. Right now I have three intact males, two intact females and they all live with me inside my home. All of my dogs were, and are, great house dogs. They don't wander, roam, escape the yard when the neighbors' dogs come into heat, mark in the house or inappropriately hump people, each other or inanimate objects. I'm really not sure what you mean by saying that neutering would have a salutary effect on a good, intact house dog's ability to be a good house dog. What's to improve? :shrug: 

Hormones are needed to develop, *and maintain, * both behavioral and physical qualities. With neutering comes a change in body composition, redistribution of weight will occur, testosterone driven physical male characteristics will decline, etc.


----------



## ausdland (Oct 21, 2015)

I wouldn't neuter a male unless a health disease indicated doing so. Hormones are so important to good health. I don't intend to breed my pup but won't spay her. I'd train and keep him away from trouble. He's a gsd. They can easily get into trouble.


----------



## WembleyDogsUK (Jul 13, 2016)

Your male is an adult with some social experience now, he has started to identify and treat each dog according to his likes/dislikes and according to their sex. It could be better to stay with one-two friends creating a pack and avoiding any other dogs. Try to keep moving on your walks, don't stay and talk in one place with other people longer than 1 minute. Your dog sees you "barking" at a stranger with his dog, so, he wants to participate, that is where confrontation starts.
What do you do by neutering your dog? You lower the hormonal level. Subsequently, the emotional level drops. Neutered dog cannot either feel or express his love to his master as much as if he wasn't neutered. Neutering your dog - is a sacrifice, doesn't matter what your vet says. Though in many cases it could be the only option, here i'm talking about truly aggressive individuals and regular runaways. 
Please, don't forget that GSD cannot live without work. Find occupation for your dog on walks and your problem will disappear by itself.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

WembleyDogsUK said:


> What do you do by neutering your dog? You lower the hormonal level. Subsequently, the emotional level drops. Neutered dog cannot either feel or express his love to his master as much as if he wasn't neutered.
> 
> Please, don't forget that GSD cannot live without work. Find occupation for your dog on walks and your problem will disappear by itself.



I can guarantee every dog I have now and have had in the past has not showed less love for their family. Right now I have 7 spayed/neutered dogs that are my shadows. They are super attached and enjoy nothing more then being with me or other people in the family. That has never changed. In fact my youngest is more loveable, more focused and just a happier dog since he was neutered. 

GSDs all around the world live in homes where they never work. Is is ideal to keep them busy? Yes, but that goes for any dog. GSDs that actually work make up a small percentage of dogs in homes. I have 3 that technically don't have jobs and they are perfect dogs. It's about training them mentally and physically.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

WembleyDogsUK said:


> Neutered dog cannot either feel or express his love to his master as much as if he wasn't neutered.


Never heard that one. To me that is nonsense. I have had neutered males in the past and their behavior never changed towards me.


----------



## Dotbat215 (Aug 19, 2015)

wolfy dog said:


> Never heard that one. To me that is nonsense. I have had neutered males in the past and their behavior never changed towards me.


Agreed, I'd hope he cites that information.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

I have never seen neutering fix a behavioral issue. And your dog isn't being dominant he's being a jerk. Training is what he needs not surgery.


----------



## WembleyDogsUK (Jul 13, 2016)

> In fact my youngest is more loveable, more focused and just a happier dog since he was neutered.


Did he tell it you himself?


----------



## WembleyDogsUK (Jul 13, 2016)

> he


Jackals run around. "He"... Who is "he"? Dog#s father?


----------



## voodoolamb (Jun 21, 2015)

Chelseabearbear said:


> I'm sure this issue has been talked about a lot on here but I havnt found a thread that quite fit my problem so I'm asking my own.
> 
> I have a two year old intact male shepherd, I got him at 7 weeks and spent a lot of time socializing him with people and dogs. At home he's very gentle and submissive, up until 6 months ago he loved meeting new dogs and playing with them.
> Now he puffs up his fur and barks at new dogs and tries to jump on them and make them submit.
> ...


Yep I am in the same situation! My 15 month old has officially lost his meet and greet with other dogs privilege because he is a total jerk.

It's normal. It's part of having an adolescent male. They are all full of pee and vinegar at this age and feeling their oats. 

Now is the time to up your obedience. You should be able to shut down any reaction he has to other dogs - teach a really good leave it so he will ignore other dogs and a solid solid recall so if another dog comes on the scene, he will return to you. 

Neutering may help. It may not. It may even make things worse. Hormones do play a big role in behavior, sense of well being, fear and anxiety. 

There are a lot of long term health benefits to staying intact. Personally those are far more important to me then taking a risk that a surgery will help my dog play nice with other dogs.


----------



## MishkasMom (Aug 20, 2015)

I will chip in here with my friends experience about neutering. Long story short(er) I have a neighbour who works/breeds sled dogs, a few months ago he chose to neuter 2 of his males that he didn't want to use for breeding and since then those 2 caused him nothing but trouble to the point when he had to give them away due to increased aggression, no interest in working and other behaviour issues that started a few weeks after having the procedure. Mind you these are working dogs not so much pets but my point is that it does change behavior/character of the dog and not always for the better.


----------

